# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Davey Pool Pumps any good

## aussieorchid

I need to replace an ageing pool pump and was hoping to take advantage of the rebates around at the moment for efficient pumps. I have been looking at the Davey silensor model. Has anyone had any experience with these? My Dad highly recommends the Davey brand over some of the others the pool shop was trying to push but he is basing this on the rural pumps he uses not pool pumps. Also I have priced the pump at several local pool shops and online. Four shops gave me prices from high $300 to $700 for the same pump. Has anyone purchased a pump online from a pool shop? Was it a good or bad experience or can anyone recommend a good shop in Brisbane that will not charge a stupidly high price.

----------


## Danny

The trend is towards energy efficiency as pool pumps consume a lot of energy per annum. California legislated the requirement for either a two speed or a variable speed pool pump for all pool pumps of 1 HP or greater on January 1st, 2008 and there are an increasing number of energy efficient 'pumps' now available on the Australian market. The Davey silensor you mentioned is a 2 HP rated pump. Given the looming infrastructure crisis with Australia's power grid, it is surprising that similar legislation has not already been passed in Australia.  
Put simply, doubling the flow rate increases the dynamic head loss four fold and less energy is required to pump water at lower flow rates. Using pumps more efficiently also allows pumps to be operated more quietly at night. Off peak tariffs also apply in some areas and I believe that your area may be eligible but you need to check on this.  
The 3 speed drive Viron is probably the best known of the current crop and they can be purchased at great value prices if you seek out the best online deals. The Viron has been around for a while now but some of the newer (other manufacturer's) pumps are a bit exxy.  
It must be understood that the energy efficiency comes from the drive and not from the pump design as pumps have changed little over many decades. A revolutionary Australian pump has been patented and awaits finalisation of strategic commercial partnerships prior to market place induction and it is worth reading the link below. I met the inventor (Terry Day) many years ago through another project and he is a brilliant inventor who has remained true to Australia by not taking his intellectual properties overseas. The pump's potential commercial benefits to Australia are huge.  Supa-Stelth Pumps :: A New Standard for the Pool and Spa Industry. Pool Pumps & Spa Pumps   *EDIT:* A pump's energy demand at double the flow rate is commonly reckoned at X8, however, this is variable and is influenced by a lot of factors. Reducing a pump's energy use is also not just a simple matter of fitting a gearbox to a pump, the pump and the drive must be carefully matched. The links below provide additional information for those interested.  http://www.plantservices.com/article...html?page=full   http://www.waterworld.com/index/disp...nsumption.html

----------


## wozzzzza

ive got a couple of Viron P300 pumps, 3 speed, they have cut the power bill down around $15/week so far, over a year thats a pretty big saving. ive found www.poolandspawarehouse.com.au the cheapest
these pumps are nice and quiet as well.

----------


## president_ltd

+1 on the Viron P300.
i have one of them, i use it for both the pool heating and filter. 
have had it close to 12 months now, works fantastic.
runs on the quiet setting so runs overnight when power is cheaper down here in Melbourne (we are on a time-of-use tariff.)

----------


## Danny

Check out these links for current (some QLD regions) rebates on energy efficient pumps. The Ergon link includes a list of all current eligible pumps.  Pool Rewards Program - Queensland Energy - ENERGEX  
Ergon Energy - 5-star pool pump cash back offer

----------

